# SIG Sauer P365-XMACRO 9mm CCW Pistol: Review



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*SIG Sauer P365-XMACRO 9mm CCW Pistol: Review*










SIG Sauer P365-XMACRO 9mm CCW Pistol: Review - Firearms News


The new SIG Sauer P365-XMACRO is feature-packed with an integral compensator, a 17+1 capacity mag, accessory rail, and it's red-dot ready.




www.firearmsnews.com


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Nice review on a pistol that I am sure is a good one. "Micro", "Macro", etc.........I feel like some of the gun makers have taken one too many economics classes!


----------

